# Pioneer AVH-4200NEX users?



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Folks. Been a long time since I've been around here. I am old school guy that loved my old single dins. Ran an Eclipse CD8053 for a long time. 

I just bought another truck and want to install some good stuff and update the technology. The truck is a 2002 so it needs updating..lol 

So much hoopla on the latest, greatest double dins and some reading about them. On a whim, I walked into Best Buy and back out with a Pioneer AVH-4200NEX as the start of my parts list. I'm looking for good SQ and will be installing Rainbow Soundline components for the front stage running off a 4 channel amp.

Can any experienced users tell me what the 4200NEX is capable of? Is it worth keeping and using or returning and getting another unit.

And I dont know if I will need any other equipment to run everything right. Please help.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

If you need network mode return it. No "network mode" on this unit. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

SQLnovice said:


> If you need network mode return it. No "network mode" on this unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


What is network mode?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

mcm308 said:


> What is network mode?


The ability to run active cross overs via the headunit, specifically to accommodate an active 2-way front setup plus sub..


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

alachua said:


> The ability to run active cross overs via the headunit, specifically to accommodate an active 2-way front setup plus sub..



Ok, so let me understand this better so I know my options with this unit.

The unit has crossover abilities built into it but I assume they will only work with the internal amp and speaker outputs? RCA outputs are full signal all the time.. ? To run full active would need to use external crossover unit. 

Can I run the tweets off the deck and use the internal crossovers and then the mids off a 2 channel amp?

Can I run the tweets and mids off deck power although power to mids would be on the low side at about 20 watts? And then have full active off deck power?

I wasn't really planning on running active this go around. Was just going to use the passives that are supplied with the Rainbow comps off a separate amp but want to know exactly what I can do.


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

4V/6CH Preamp Outputs + Sub Control: The Pioneer AVH-4200NEX features three pair of 4.0-volt preamp outputs (Front/Rear/Subwoofer). The unit's front and rear preamp output can be faded (front/rear), while the subwoofer preamp output is non-fading. The Pioneer AVH-4200NEX lets you adjust the subwoofer preamp output's phase (normal/reverse) and volume (+6 to -24).

Crossovers: The AVH-4200NEX employs high pass and low pass crossovers to tailor the head unit to your connected speakers.

HPF: The head unit's variable 6/12/18db per octave high pass filter only allows frequencies higher than those in the selected range (50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, or 200Hz) to your front and rear speakers through the unit's speaker-level or line-level outputs.
LPF: The subwoofer preamp output features a 6, 12, or 18dB/octave low pass filter so only frequencies lower than those in the selected range (50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, or 200Hz) are output to your connected subwoofer.

According to those specs off Crutchfield, if I read that correctly, the internal crossovers also control the RCA outs on the front and rear channels. It is not full crossover capability, Just filters . So to run full active through amps, I would need an external crossover setup like an Audio Control or similar?


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm better off returning and going with an AVH-X4800 or 5800 to have that ability. For about half the cost..lol Take the extra money and roll it into the amp.


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

That will work, if you don't need the added features the 4200 give - Android Auto, Carplay, Navigation using those functions, etc.


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

jpsandberg said:


> That will work, if you don't need the added features the 4200 give - Android Auto, Carplay, Navigation using those functions, etc.


Yea, and I really don't need the HD Radio so I just bought the 4800. The 4200NEX will be going back to best buy.


----------



## JerryK73 (Mar 20, 2011)

Had a 4200nex in my car (sold it recently). If you are looking for sq then the 4200 is not it (though it was an improvement in sq as compared to the z120 it had replaced). I had a jbl ms8 to handle the dsp. What I really liked on the 4200 was android auto and the hdmi input. Hooked up an amazon fire tv stick so I could play movies.


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

Jerry, what did you not like about it? Lack of DSP, or something else in sound quality?
Looks to have decent DAC and plays FLAC, so was hoping it would have good sound when hooked up to an external DSO



JerryK73 said:


> Had a 4200nex in my car (sold it recently). If you are looking for sq then the 4200 is not it (though it was an improvement in sq as compared to the z120 it had replaced). I had a jbl ms8 to handle the dsp. What I really liked on the 4200 was android auto and the hdmi input. Hooked up an amazon fire tv stick so I could play movies.


----------



## JerryK73 (Mar 20, 2011)

Had an MS8 to handle the dsp so I really couldn't comment as to how good or bad the dsp features are on the 4200. Don't get me wrong the 4200 sounded good but I wouldn't use it for an SQ system. Double din head units aren't typically known for their SQ as opposed to say a P99 or something of that nature.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

So I've been gone for a few years, but it looks like now Pioneer has finally done what we all wanted, and they put the DEH-80PRS DSP in pretty much all of their new audio video units, double dins, and the flip out 7" screen. They all have the 3 way network mode, 13 band graphic, eq, time alignment, etc. 

Or am I mistaken and the SQ is not the same as for example a DEH-P80PRS?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a trade between having active or bandpass and bi amping ability, versus android flac playback navigation and car play, 2 USB ports and mini sd card port. if those features are important then adding a DSP is the way to go. Both have DVD playback, HD radio is an option also with the 3800 and 5800. Single source USB port for the 800 series, that's it.

I like the hdmi on the 4200, the unit is marketed for non audio crazy fans running systems without rear speakers, and it comes with like 30 great built in mobile apps for iPhone, and few more for android based phone's, although Apple takes the prize for some apps like B jee, parkopeida, saving fuel and a couple more not offered for androids, and many other most likely some won't use, but can be addicted for some these days

The 80 prs still being made despite ugly as some called it, offers 16 EQ bands per side, more precise time alignment, 2 USB ports, a mini sd card port, and 3 individual higher quality Digital Analog converters per set of channels, versus only one for all the channels in the AVH and Nex units.


So if you want the best cake and sound stage with bi amp active xovers, YOU CANT HAVE IT! adding a DSP to the 4200 is the only way, or use a good passive component set and let the family also enjoy the ride.


----------

